# It is now December... What cigars are you smoking?



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

My, how this year is flying!

Anyway, I'm having a Padron Churchill at the moment. Very nice on a cold December day.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a La Unica Cameroon Torpedo.

I want to smoke a couple more just to be sure before I commit to a box.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

NOHING yet...Geez...the pressure....gimme a chance!!!! oke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Watching MNF with my brother.. Im smoking a Gurkha Legend Aniversario and Jimmy is smoking one of the new Padilla Miami Torpedos... in my hotel room woot!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a DPG Serie JJ.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Gran Habano #3 followed by an Oliva V, Robusto tonight.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

OK..I torched a Royal Silk tonight...never disappoints.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubana, gifted from Gonzo, and now have to get more of these.

Later on had a Oliva Series V, also from Gonzo. First one I've tried and LOVED it. Dying to try to Maduro.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Rocky Patel Signature. This one has a year and six months of nap time.

Very nice, clean, and mild but flavorful cigar. I think this is a very good cigar before sleep, or first cigar of the day with a cup of coffee.

I know what to smoke tomorrow morning with my coffee, just for comparison purpose.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I went by the B&M on the way home from work and the R&J sales rep was there passing out a cigar called Royal Butera... :???: 

A free cigar... why not?

HORRIBLE!! This thing was harsh and tasted like shit. Ruined the day for me.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Iceman said:


> I went by the B&M on the way home from work and the R&J sales rep was there passing out a cigar called Royal Butera... :???:
> 
> A free cigar... why not?
> 
> HORRIBLE!! This thing was harsh and tasted like shit. Ruined the day for me.


Well it did have Royal Butt in the name...... :shock:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Well it did have Royal Butt in the name...... :shock:


That's funny.

Smoking another Rocky Patel Signature with coffee. Not a bad pairing.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

froze my ass off, but it was worth it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Right now I'm smoking one of the review cigars.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

At the Joya de Nic event, I had a Antano 1970 Gran Consul. This was almost the size of a Nub. _Holy *&^!*!(&$()!_ was this thing strong. I thought the 601 Green Oscuro was strong. That size of the Antano makes the 610 Green Oscuro look like a 5 Vegas Gold!

Also had the JDC Celebracion. Strong, but not nearly as strong. This cigar has a ton of different tastes to it.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton said:


> froze my ass off, but it was worth it.


HEY LOOK!!! A picture of my favorite Cigar!!!!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

First cigar for Dec. was a tasty oliva O Tubo..


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Perdomo Habano Corojo.... will probably have one more tonight.

**Edit** Just finished "my other one" smoked a Pueblo Dominicano tonight. One of the few cigars I really enjoy that are from the Dominican. This one was the one Andy gave me for my bday bomb but thanks to all the generous BOTL here I have a few more to smoke!


----------



## jcole311-cr (Jan 2, 2007)

Had a LX2 Toro last night, it was OK, had a LFD Oscuro Double Ligero Chisel - now that was good


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Had a RP Vintage '92 Mini-Belicoso tonight. Not my favorite cigar, but not bad.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Followed in Anton's footsteps and lit up a DPG Cuban Classic. Damn good smoke! Im def a Pepin fan.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

It was cold tonight, so i went with a short Drew Estate Natural that Anton sent my way. It was way different, but good. But for the price tag idk if i would pick anymore of these up.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

It's a little past 5 AM, I am smoking a Hoyo de Tradición, a Corona from JR.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had a Pepin JJ.. construction issues.. sucked.. pitched it halfway through.. so I grabbed a Graycliff 1666 and all was good.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked a Gurkha Centurian tonight...While these are pretty good,what always get's me is what they go for on CI. Like $80.00 for 6 :shock: :shock: I got a 5'er on C-bid for like $25.00 or so...They are no way worth $80.00 for 6!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

dartstothesea said:


> It was cold tonight, so i went with a short Drew Estate Natural that Anton sent my way. It was way different, but good. But for the price tag idk if i would pick anymore of these up.


I'm still trying to figure out if I like them too. I only got them because I was placing an order and they were the deal of the day that got me free shipping. Figured 10 sticks for $15 was a small risk.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a CAO Cameroon Belicoso.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I smoked a Monte M3 on Tuesday night. Now I have a basic idea of the different aromas and flavors that a Habana has.

I smoked a very nice Ashton last night. Very mild and creamy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Stopped at Rae's (local B&M) yesterday afternoon after a client meeting and enjoyed a Lot23 Maduro. Nice little smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I had my first Perdomo Habano Connecticut.  The cigar looked beautiful, but it smelled REALLY BAD!! Like the roller had just finished roller his/her hands in some sort of animal feces and then rolled the cigar. I must say that the flavor wasn't much different; I was not quick to light it when it went out. I have an entire humidor filled with nothing but Perdomo smokes, but nothing that smells like this. The other four in the five pack did not have the same odor, so I put them in the humidor where they will stay for a few weeks.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoked a Padilla Serie 68 tonight...gifted by my BONC brother riverdog. It dtarted(gosnh am I that drunk???) It started out pepper and spice..but transityioned into a very creamy smoke. 

Yeeeehaaaaaa!!!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

kicking back, surfing and enjoying a Sol Cubano Sumatra.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had another Graycliff 1666 tonight as well as one of those cigars we have to review for Kevin...


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Partagas Black Robusto and a brisk walk in the snow. Gotta love WNY!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Padilla Miami, Churchill tonight (with the old red and black label). Fantastic cigar - perfect draw, and multiple flavor transitions. This stick is perfect with a glass of single malt.

Does anybody know how the new Padilla Miami's compare to the original? I've heard the new line is the same blend rolled by Padilla (not Pepin).


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Over here at my cousins house playing some online hold em. Right now im sitting down with a Cu-avana maddy, which is a nice substitute for the Mx2. Very nice and leathery, but a little bitter.

I think i have a Siglos Fuma up next.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

This one was firm and almost had a perfect draw/burn but i'm not feeling these. I have 5-6 left, if somebody wants em i can ship em out.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Rocky Patel Vintage 90 Churchill (tubo) earlier. A little mild and bland after 3 years of age. Or, it could be just that my taste is off.

Just finished a "El Fenicio" Lonsdale from a trade about six months ago, not much flavor either. Could not find any info on this cigar, other than it's from Nicuaragua.

A bad smoking day. :sad:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Smoked a big Man o' War last night that BigD sent me. Damn, that was a mighty fine smoke! I knew they were good, I've had one or two in the past, but not this size (I think it's a churchill?). I liked this one the best. Thanks BigD for smackin me with such a great stick!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a La Flor De Ynclan Maduro Robusto for review.......


Bob...I'll get this to you this afternoon sometimes.


----------



## HRPuffinStuff-cr (Aug 12, 2008)

The Beer Adoration Secret Society (BASS) / Cigar Adoration Society Thursday (CAST) meeting began with a wok-load of stir-fry venny (doe) and sliced buck heart, sauteed with mushrooms and onions and served over mashed potatoes. (*belch*).

Then we proceeded to break in my buddy's new indoor cigar lounge (  ) with a Montecristo Habana (gold label), then a big old stinky Ghurka Vulcan, then a Partagas Habana.

All warshed down with copious amounts of fine German and Belgian beer, of course (*hic*).


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Africa Torpedo from the OSB bomb. This has a great start to it.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm off to the Den for my Friday ritual. Not sure what I'm going to smoke, but it'll be the first one this month!


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> This one was firm and almost had a perfect draw/burn but i'm not feeling these. I have 5-6 left, if somebody wants em i can ship em out.


What didn't you like about it darts?


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I smoked one of the Perdomo seconds that OSB bombed me. A very tasty smoke!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight is a Nepalese Warrior... yummm


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Tonight was another El Centurion..So Delish..And it's a slow burner,over an hour an a half for a robusto


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin JJ tonight. Wish Joe would have another special on these.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> I smoked one of the Perdomo seconds that OSB bombed me. A very tasty smoke!


Actually, that is a Villazon not a Perdomo. Not splitting hairs, just want to make sure you knew what they were in case you wanted to buy some.

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prod ... -P2A&cat=3

Despite what may be stated in the description, you will not mistake these for Punch cigars; not by a long shot. I smoke the hell out of both!!

Last night, it was a Lot 23 Maduro. On the way to work, I had a Super Premium (see above.) Right now, I am about 20 seconds into a RP Fusion.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

After placing cigars from Tampa Sweet Heart in my humidor, I am smoking a La Unica Cameroon Robusto. Only a Churchill from the sampler left.  

This is really one tasty cigar. Definitely need to get a box of this in the near future.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

A friend and I fired up the last 2 Nat Sherman torpedos from the 5 pack I got from Thompsons. Thank God! They are truly bad. Each one smoked different burned different, drew different, seemed filled different. Never again! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

G3 baby! They have yet to disappoint!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished up a cabaiguan..IMHO the best mild to med. on the market..extremely creamy.... 8)


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

redskinsfan34 said:


> What didn't you like about it darts?


Idk, i just didnt like it. . . cant realy put my finger on it. I just couldnt finish it, idk i may just have to try another in a couple of weeks or something.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Pretty good old Saturday. Worked this morning then went by a friends disc course and rebuilt a teebox while enjoying a Griffin Piramide. Really enjoyed it. Secret Santa stick from Herzen. Thanks much buddy. One of the more interesting and tasty mild/med sticks I've had. On the drive home burned an RP Junior. By the time I got home it was flurrying tiny flakes and about 36 degrees. Grabbed an H.Upmann Reserve Maddy gifted from BONCmate Mike, bundled up and headed out to my overlook bench to enjoy the view. My first Upmann and a very tasty one at that. Thanks Mike. Hope your week has gotten better. 8)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Madmike said:


> I smoked a Padilla Serie 68 tonight...gifted by my BONC brother riverdog. It dtarted(gosnh am I that drunk???) It started out pepper and spice..but transityioned into a very creamy smoke.
> 
> Yeeeehaaaaaa!!!


I really like them too and would describe them very similarly. Spicy on the light before mellowing into a creamy leather all the way to the nub. Glad you enjoyed it. 8)


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Just had a nice 5 Vegas Miami, all I can say is awesome cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying an Ashton Maduro with a cup of Starbuck's Anniversary blend while watching the SEC championship


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I started the day with a Montecristo #2 Torp. This cigar was too mild for me. Maybe it's better a bit later in the day. It was just uneventful.

About an hour later I smoked La Flor Dominicana Limitado III.... OK now I'm awake. :shock: This was a really great smelling smoke and the first half was very spicy and almost too strong for me. During the second half it either mellowed out or I got used to it. Tons of flavor and great aroma. I really liked the middle third.

Then I just couldn't resist. I lit up one of the six Padron Serie 1926 I got from a friend. The 1926 Serie Belicoso #2.
Wow, this was really a great smoke with a really different taste and aroma than anything I've ever had before. I could get used to these.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Been out of the loop for a little bit after my home laptop picked up a virus, but we're better now. Have had a few pretty average smokes lately and some really good/great ones. Had a super Carrera maddy this morning that I got gifted and a really great Ashton VSG this afternoon. Also had two outstanding cigars in the last week: An Alec Bradley Tempus (awesome!) and a superb CAO Lx2 that was recommended by my local BM; they were right, it was exceptional.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked one of the Perdomo seconds that OSB bombed me. A very tasty smoke!
> ...


Damn you, OSB! I just bought a bundle of the Super Premiums. :smile:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

You can thank thehat101; he started it!! Talked me into two boxes of cigars in one post. 8 hours of reasoning and thinking of others right down the tube. 


Last night, I smoked an RP Fusion. Nice smoke, but I was just not in the mood for a cigar that long; it seemed to burn forever. The taste was really nice; I should have selected the robusto size instead. 

Right now, I am toking on a Punch Gran Puro. I chose the little one and I should have gone bigger. This is a really nice cigar, though. Time to pull a few more from the main stash.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Too cold to smoke outside today, so I stopped at the local B&M and had a Gurkha Class Regent while watching Alabama get knocked off. Good cigar. This was my fourth Gurkha, and I haven't had a bad one yet.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Trying out a CAO Lx2 Belicoso.... too early to tell but so far so good! :smoke:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Pueblo Dominicano Series II Belicoso #1 earlier.

Smoking a CAO CX2 Toro now.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

VS Triple Corojo while watching the Steelers (hopefully) beating Dallas. Not sure if a Mountain Dew was the right drink choice, but I had already opened it; what the hey!


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I went to another B&M today and had a couple of nice mild Perdomos while watching the Vikings squeek by the winless Lions: an ESV '91 Conny and a 10th Anni Reserve Champagne. The latter is now my favorite mild cigar so far.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking a Playboy (not sure if its the Don Diego) with just the bunny logo on the band. Gumby singed my eyebrow with this a couple months back. I am actually pretty impressed by how good this smoke is. 

Had a Camacho Triple Maddy last night in honor of Matt. Can't post pics from my BlackBerry but should have my internet fixed soon and will get them up.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I smoked a Oliva V Torp earlier today and will have an after dinner smoke in honer of Matt here in a bit.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking the good ones in honor of Matt


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Smoking the good ones in honor of Matt


+1


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a Cohiba Esplendidos in honor of Matt earlier this evening. Only the best for my young friend.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Corrination Habana 05, in Honor of Matt


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Still smoking the good ones honoring Matt


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a top notch Cohiba this evening in honor of our Matt.......


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

A lot of Cohiba going up in smoke tonight, along with a lot of special smokes.


----------



## bjoliva (Aug 22, 2008)

sup fellas, long time no post, but as you all know, winter=less smoking. I don't do lotsa smoking in the first place, anyway. I had a Perdomo Habano Maduro last night to celebrate Pacquiao manhandling the Golden Boy last night. What a great cigar.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey dood, wassup..... Been a long time.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Had a party last night at my fraternity house and decided to bring along a Rocky Patel to smoke. This is the first cigar I've had in a couple of months and I forgot how enjoying they really can be. With the cigar in my riht hand and a glass of beer in my left, I had an awesome night. I was also surprised the cigar was still good since I sadly havent taken good care of my humi. May have been a bit dry but it was good nonetheles. Asking for a new humi for X-Mas too :twisted:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Yesterday, I had a CAO Lx2; I smoked about half of it and didn't bother with the rest. Way too powerful for my tastes; debilitating is more specific. Acesfull should love them!!


I then had a Punch Magnum in the maduro; not a bad smoke, but I prefer the natural wrapper as it is a bit less sweet. I am smoking a Saint Luis Rey at the moment. Not quite sure what I think at the half inch mark.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Oliva Series O today at lunch.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a RP Renaissance while watching the Shawshank Redemption.. they are cheap and up there with the decade IMO... loveee these and this movie.. its top notch!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> ...... watching the Shawshank Redemption.. ... loveee these and this movie.. its top notch!


"Awww.... Andy....."
"....gotta get busy living or get busy dying........"


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I just finished a San Cristobal Torp. Wow what a flavorful cigar. All kinds of aromas and flavors. Definitely on the stronger side of my tastes but I really liked this one. I'll smoke a few more and if they all hit me the way this one did then I'll be buying a few boxes to put up for special occasions.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a Padilla Miami while watching NFL Countdown


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

smoked one of the Perdomo cabinet series that OSB hit me with while I worked on a bamboo fly rod. Very nice smoke. Thanks again.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Gurkha Triple Ligero...might follow it with a 1666. Got some eggnog that was accidentally spiked with Sailor Jerry's Navy Rum :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> smoked one of the Perdomo cabinet series that OSB hit me with while I worked on a bamboo fly rod. Very nice smoke. Thanks again.


You're welcome!! Which one did you have; I think there were four.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin JJ Belicoso and a few Curz Lights tonight.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished a Fuente Don Carlos Presidente... Pretty one dimensional cigar..A Tobacco core with a little leather her and there.. :sad: For the $ i expext a lot more...It was'nt terrible but not what i was expecting.. On the other hand the Chivas was great!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a Montecristo Edmundo before bed last night.

About to light a Camacho Corojo Diploma with 3 years, 6 months, and 21 days of age. :lol: 

Aging certainly smooth out some spicy on this cigar, but the strength and flavors remain. While not sure if it's a mental thing, every time I smoke one of this cigar, I feel my heartbeats race faster than normal, along with a little dizziness.  

While some people have compared the Diploma with Coronado by La Flor Dominicana, Ligero, and Double Ligero, also by La Flor Dominicana, in terms of power and strength, I just didn't feel the same. Diploma always gives me the "Wow" feeling. Maybe it's the corojo tobacco.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > smoked one of the Perdomo cabinet series that OSB hit me with while I worked on a bamboo fly rod. Very nice smoke. Thanks again.
> ...


The White Label. I think Serie P. Yummy.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a La Flor De Ynclan Maduro Churchill last night for review.......


----------



## armod (Dec 15, 2006)

I've been saving this one









I've had it for three years until I finished college and now I just need a comfortable chair and a good drink

I'll fire it up soon

(also keep an eye on chick chat as I'll post the images from my grad. exhibition in the not too distant)


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

armod said:


> I've been saving this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like an awesome smoke.

Congrats on the Gradation, and as always looking forward to the pics !


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I found a new favorite in my top 5. Just smoked a Tatuaje Miami and it was excellent.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I am on vacation until Sunday, so I am going to fit in as many smokes as I can.

I am getting ready to go out to my smoking room with a cup of coffee and a CI Purple Label.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had my first H. Upmann Reserve Maduro yesterday; not a bad smoke. Could probably use a few months in the humidor, but that's easy enough. 

On my way to work, I had an Exodus Silver; this is always a nice cigar. I should pick up another box.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Right good day. Out of the office by noon, got some fun work done before the rain started and managed to get in a couple of smokes. A VS Trip Corojo Church with a rough as a cob wrapper that left a couple of splinters in me. Damn that thing was tasty though. Followed with a CAO Italia. As always the Italia was very satisfying.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Finished last night off with an AF Hemingway with a cup of starbucks










Currently enjoying a Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I started early this morning with a Super Premium 2nd with my coffee. That's a great deal right there. Sat on the back porch for an hour before I left for work. No smokes tonight I have to install a new dish machine. :???:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Been cigar free for two days, as it snowed yesterday and today it only made it up to about 30; son of B, guess I'll drink a few martini's and drown in my sorrow. Tomorrow will be a better day . . .


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Well since it was up to 65 today I thought it might be a good time to try out one of 5 Vegas Gold Nuggets that I got off C-bid. From the experience I've taken away a couple of gems. One I really don't care for mild cigars, and two I need to stay with larger gauges to help with the fact that I tend to smoke quite fast.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Smoking a Fuente Anejo 77 that I got last year at this time. These are so much better (IMHO) after they've rested for at least 6 months or longer.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Finished last night off with an AF Hemingway with a cup of starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That new ashtray is the shiznit! I like it!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

So i woke up today and it was pouring! I work mostly outside, so it was hell all day long. But at least it wasnt cold...

Don Tomas Maddy in the garage. Only wearing a hoodie and it's surprisingly warm.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I decided to head outdoors after all, and polished off a de Grisogono in about an hour. It was pretty darn good, and had a much fuller body than I expected, plus a smooth draw and a pretty flawless burn. Mighty fine cigar, and I got the fiver cheap off cbid. Thank goodness for outdoor heaters!


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Smoked a Fuma yesterday in the basement of my fraternity house....not too shabby. My dad called and I told him that I was smoking a cigar and he says " Well Im not going to give into your habit....er....by the way what kind of cigar you got their"? :lol: Silly guy that guy is. Got done to about half way and then it had some problems burning so I eventually gave up :???:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a 5 Vegas Limitada 2008. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a full-blown head cold. Smoked a 5 Vegas last night and couldn't taste a thing. I'll probably smoke another one later on just for the nicotine. :smile:


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Slowburning: I really like the flavor of those 5 Vegas Limitada '08s, although they seem to get a little bitter on me towards the end, and purging hasn't seemed to help much. I'm going to make an extra effort to smoke slower the next time I have one to see if that helps. Also, I've noticed that they develop a rather pungent barnyard-like aroma about halfway in, and that the wrappers seem to be a little fragile. I don't really mind the aroma myself, just curious if you've had the same experience.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Currently enjoying a Fonseca Habana Selecion and Miller Lite. I haven't visited this smoke in away and am not sure why. I really enjoy these.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

A very tasty Perdomo Vintage 1991 this evening in the fog between showers of rain. Everything I've read seems to point toward the '92's being better. Can't wait for the bundle of perfecto '92's I just won on C-bid last night.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Today, I smoked a La Gloria Cubana Serie R on my way to work today. VERY nice smoke; I haven't had one of these in a while and am glad I went back to this brand. Nice and strong but lots of flavor.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

PaulV said:


> Slowburning: I really like the flavor of those 5 Vegas Limitada '08s, although they seem to get a little bitter on me towards the end, and purging hasn't seemed to help much. I'm going to make an extra effort to smoke slower the next time I have one to see if that helps. Also, I've noticed that they develop a rather pungent barnyard-like aroma about halfway in, and that the wrappers seem to be a little fragile. I don't really mind the aroma myself, just curious if you've had the same experience.


The bitter toward the end part, yes, most definitely. I thought it was just me because the tobacco was wet.

As for the pungent barnyard-like aroma part, I can't say I detect that.

And the wrapper being fragile, I've been smoking inside, have yet to smoke out in the cold, all cigars seem to be fine so far. :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Romeo y Julieta Viejo 'B" with a year and a half of humi time. Very nice smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a CAO Lx2... these are VERY good.. was definately worth the wait on these being released


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Enjoying a CAO Lx2... these are VERY good.. was definately worth the wait on these being released


I hate you :evil: Only cuz the B&M's here haven't gotten them in yet. I'm hoping to score some Saturday when I'm up at CI though. I've really been looking forward to these coming out!

I'm smoking an Arganese barberpole...looks like about a churchill size. Really nice looking cigar and so far just as tasty. I think I got this from Random a while ago, not sure why I waited til now to smoke it :dunno: Nice smoke!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a Gurkha NR out on the porch this afternoon. One of my favorites.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I just finished a Don Pepin Cuban Classic I got today in my latest C-Bid shipment. This may very well become a top five for me. I'll smoke the other four this week I'm sure. This is great smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Enjoying a CAO Lx2... these are VERY good.. was definately worth the wait on these being released


I figured you'd like those. I bought one at the B&M and gave up after smoking half of it; way too strong for me!!

On the way to work, it was a Lot 23 maduro; on the ride home it will be an RP R4.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Alot of buzz about the Lx2 right now. I'm going to have to try and find one. 

Review coming Ace?


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Newby said:


> Alot of buzz about the Lx2 right now. I'm going to have to try and find one.
> 
> Review coming Ace?


Here's my review:

DAMN, this is one (cough) strong (cough) ass (cough, cough) ci (cough) gar!!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Savinelli ELR Corona Extra (Lonsdale) by Fuente.

This one was added to my humidor and little over a year. An excellent cigar on all fronts: flavor, burn, and very consistant through out.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sick as dog snot. Still can't smoke.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Last night had a Macanudo Robusto ( i think). Quickly becoming one of my go to cigars. Nice and mellow and always a perfect burn and draw.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

RP Cuban Blend. Almost out of these now.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Anton said:


> RP Cuban Blend. Almost out of these now.


Now that looks good!


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Monte Pascoal --- Man, I love this smoke

Giralda - New Pepin blend - -


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a moldy or plum (take your pick) H Upmann Grand Tubo Maduro.

And now, a Montecristo Afrique Ngorongoro 444. I really like this small cigar.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

First cigar of Friday is a Pepin Black Label, Robusto.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I just finished a CAO Brazilia (Gol!) The last time I had this, it was the box pressed and I didn't really care for it. This one was excellent; glad I bought the whole box.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

olsaltybastard said:


> I just finished a CAO Brazilia (Gol!) The last time I had this, it was the box pressed and I didn't really care for it. This one was excellent; glad I bought the whole box.


Do you think boxpressing changes the flavor or have your tastes just changed? I'm kind of curious about this issue it seems like box pressing would not change the flavor but I have not liked the three or so box pressed cigars I've had the chance to try.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished a CAO Brazilia (Gol!) The last time I had this, it was the box pressed and I didn't really care for it. This one was excellent; glad I bought the whole box.
> ...


I think box pressing changes the draw. Just like smoking a cigar with a punch cut vs. guillotine/straight cut. I have heard people say smoking a cigar with a punch cut enhances the body of a cigar, due to the smoke getting condensed in the smaller opening. PERSONALLY, I have never noticed this, but I have heard it more than once.

Been thinking about what I will be smoking tomorrow with Chris @ the CI Superstore..... I haven't had a cigar in 2 weeks due to a chest cold. SO, I need to go somewhat mild, so here's the lineup I picked out so far.....

Cusano C10
Padilla Achilles
Perdomo ESV '91

We will go from there!


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm working at home today, and I had a 5 Vegas Limitada 2008 while doing some paperwork out in my smoke hut. The last time I had one of these I really enjoyed the flavor, until it got bitter towards the end. Today, I can't really say I enjoyed it all that much. The flavor just wasn't there, it went out a couple of times, and then it got bitter.

Of course, it's only 10 degrees outside right now and my propane heater didn't really keep it that warm out there, so I guess I'll just write this one off due to the cold.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm really not quite sure. I don't think box pressing changes the flavor, but it may have some impact on the way it draws, which could change the way it tastes. What I really think is going on is that each size has a different blend to it; the Gol that I bought may have an extra leaf or two of (insert tobacco leaf name) to make up for the larger ring gauge. I just remember that the last box pressed Brazilia I bought looked really nice but was unusually bland (especially for a CAO product) while the robusto size that I had today had some really nice flavor notes to it. I have smoked Brazilia's before I tried the box pressed and was usually quite happy with them. Maybe the one that I had was an anomaly; it happens to even the best cigar makers.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Had a tasty, scratch the itch VS Trip Corojo mini on the ride home this evening and plan to burn a SS LaAurora Preferido Maduro while watching the Geminid meteor shower tonight. Thanks Herzen. Looking forward to it. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a CAO Lx2 out of the box I purchased earlier today...


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Had a tasty, scratch the itch VS Trip Corojo mini on the ride home this evening and plan to burn a SS LaAurora Preferido Maduro while watching the Geminid meteor shower tonight. Thanks Herzen. Looking forward to it. 8)


Belay my last. Spent way too much time on the phone with clients this evening so opted for the smaller, but very tasty Torano Signature perfecto maduro. Very pleasantly surprised - chocolate, spice and a hint a sweet through the middle. Too much moon for the meteors, but the stogie handled it just fine. Thanks Herzen.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked another La Flor De Ynclan (Churchill/Natty) for review...last of this series.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

riverdog said:


> Had a tasty, scratch the itch VS Trip Corojo mini on the ride home this evening


These things sure do have a nice bang for the buck, dont they!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had a sore throat the last couple day's,but good enough to enjoy this DP blue tonight...


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Ive been on a heavy drought on pokerstars, but tonight i turned it around. Lit up a 5Vegas Churchill to celebrate. I got a coffee/coffee grounds taste out of this one, and it was rather nice. I think this is one of my top smokes, due to its creamy awesomeness. 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2 from 2000.

First half, draw was tight. After that, it open up. Excellent flavor and even burn.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dartstothesea said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > Had a tasty, scratch the itch VS Trip Corojo mini on the ride home this evening
> ...


Yupper, not necessarily a jump start, but a definite bump.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a Griffin's Maduro courtesy of Andy... Love these.. Ive smoked two already of the ones you gave me. Its going nice with my cup of Starbucks Christmas Blend


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a mini Padron last night (not sure what the vitola is called), Nick hit me with two of these a while back both are FANTASTIC...Thanks Nick










Nubbed it!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew that is a Padron Cortico Maduro.. my favorite short smoke!
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

They are Awesome!! You also gave me a larger Padron that is still resting. I saw it in there the other night and I've been thinking about it ever since...It will meet the flame very soon I'm sure of it


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Started with a San Cris. Finished with an Oliva Serie V.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Had an Oliva G earlier and I'm about to fire up a......I can't decide. :lol: 

I'll be back!

Hey River Dog were you a Coasty? What with that "Belay My Last" comment and all. :smile:

Reminded me of my oldest son recounting his CG basic training. :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Ah yes, belay; one of my favorite words that so few people understand. Landlubbers say "nevermind", and I say "belay that". 


Today, I started off with a Perdomo Champagne, after lunch it was a H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon, and I just finished off a Partagas Spanish Rosado. All three were excellent smokes!!


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Had a Gran Habano #3 after putting up the Christmas lights this afternoon. Good smoke for the money, but not great. I hear the #5 is pretty well thought of, so I look forward to trying one of those soon.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Camacho 1962 Robusto.

A decent cigar with Corojo flavor.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night was a CAO America and a CAO Gold Maduro.. Actually smoked INSIDE, IN A RESTAURANT! WITH FOOD! Yeah I know dont be jealous but you gotta love Kentucky.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Finished the night with a RP Sun Grown Torpedo. I really like these.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Yeah I know dont be jealous but you gotta love Kentucky.


I live there!! You should have called me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know dont be jealous but you gotta love Kentucky.
> ...


I was at Bar Louie on the Levee... I actually thought about it but I didnt habe your number in my cell... im gonna put it in there now.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Where do I begin? It's been a few weeks since I've had the chance to post (busy with work and all) but that hasn't stopped me from smoking cigars  
Camacho Triple Maduro, CAO LX2, CAO Sopranos, RP Vintage 1999, Gurkha Status, 5 Vegas Miami, Perdomo Habano. Theres still half a month left to go wheeeee :woohoo:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed an AB Tempus on my commute from Cincy to Columbus


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhh my first smoke in awhile, had a RP Edge Maddy this afternoon while watching football and UFC. Eyeing a CAO Brazillia to end the night. It's so good to be back, still sore but good to be back.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

601 Green, Perfecto tonight. It's below zero outside but I've got the kerosene heater rolling in the garage.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Sunday relaxation included a VS Triple Corojo and an Omar Ortez maddy toro. Both pretty good smokes.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Only one smoke today, a Perdomo Reserve Maduro. Another example of a smoke that shows a lot of improvement after a year in the humidor.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Oliveros El Padrino Bugsy. This is my second one. Excellent flavor.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I enjoyed a Perdomo Habano Corojo at my local Saturday. Followed it with a Flor de Oliva Corojo. The Perdomo was definitely the better of the 2.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Over the weekend I smoked a Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill (Copper Tubo) that I got from Steve (Random Hero) and an Aristoff Box-Pressed Maduro that papa herf (aka Tim) hit me with. Both were VERY good cigars.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Dang, boy....
it was 53 yesterday and I got to enjoy a Cinco Vegas Gold Toro.....Think I'll have another for lunch today....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

weather was awesome, so I had my first Tatuaje that was gifted from Gonzo. Great flavor but had some burn issues.

Today it is 62 and I will be leaving work in a few to start pre-game for the PHI/CLE monday night game.

Will have a solid lineup for tonight.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Man it's middle of December already :shock: :dunno: 

I've been smoking alot lately despite the shitty weather - Oliva Serie V (one of my new favs), Perdomo Habano, VSG, CAO Black VR, Graycliff 1666, 5 Vegas Classic, and a 5 Vegas Miami are the ones I remember right now.

Looks like most everyone's been able to keep smoking well.... Let's keep it up  :smoke:


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> - Oliva Serie V (one of my new favs), :


The Oliva v is a great smoke....Makes my top 5!! 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The Best "V" is the Maduro.. which I am smoking now :smoke: while drinking some Starbucks Aged Sumatran


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

carlos torano signature collection figurado that herzen smacked me with. busted my torano cherry! excellent smoke that i nubbed to 1/2" till my fingers blistered! thanks again, dude!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

My relief called in sick, I have to stay at work until 8:00 am. No cigar for at least 36 hours. :sad: :sad:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

That sucks! 

I had a Cuba Aliados. Love the cigar but they're soft.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Didn't get to post last night cuz she was hoggin the laptop. Had another CAO Lx2 last night. About 3/4 of the way through it, my stomach started gurgling and gettin upset so I ended up putting it down. As much as I was looking forward to this cigar coming out, I'm hoping that I'm getting sick with a bug and it wasn't the cigar that turned my stomach :sad: Still feeling crappy this morning...


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had 4 while tailgating at the Eagles game

Started with a Padilla Habana. I've had a few before and I really like these. Very nice flavor.

Next up. CAO LX2. Finally got a few, so I fired up my first one. Found it surprisingly milder than I expected. Some very sweet flavors. Overall, I thought it was a very good smoke

Number 3 was given to me by my friend Brian (Bcalabrese here). He handed me a Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto. Wow. Great smoke. I need more of these... now.

Finally, ended with another Padilla. This time a Miami. Yum. Can't go wrong with these very tasty sticks.

Then I got to watch the Eagles play like the team we thought they were.

Was a pretty good day.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a good time you had Anton!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Anton said:


> Had 4 while tailgating at the Eagles game
> 
> Started with a Padilla Habana. I've had a few before and I really like these. Very nice flavor.
> 
> ...


+1

Those Grand Age's are AWESOME

I'm digging that hat....um...helmet...um.....thing.....


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Had my first RP last night. An Edge lite. It was perfect for my newbie taste. A new B and M opened about a half mile from where I work so I went and checked it out and picked it up there.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> Those Grand Age's are AWESOME
> 
> I'm digging that hat....um...helmet...um.....thing.....


Leatherheads rule!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Partagas Cifuentes Seasonal Blend Winter 06 Diciembre, my first cigar in more than 36 hours. Excellent flavor and burn.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had an RP Fusion today; the damn wrapper kept splitting, but it didn't affect the burn. This is a nice smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> I had an RP Fusion today; the damn wrapper kept splitting, but it didn't affect the burn. This is a nice smoke.


So its not just me? That happens to me all the time with Fusions.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

5Vegas Gold nugget and a cup-a-joe tonight.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had one of the villiger cigars for review and now working on a graycliff 1666


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Cycle made me a little jealous with his beach and bikinis talk so I decided to sit out and enjoy a CAO Criollo and an ice cold beer (Michelob Amber Bock). The only diff is about 70 degrees in weather, and I haven't made it to hell just yet so I'm on the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

RP Edge maddy outside (22 deg.) on the stoop this afternoon. Kiss my ass, Old Man Winter!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Sol Cubano Artisan that Bobby Xmas bombed me with....It was quite a fantastically unique experience....Thanks again buddy


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a Por Larrañaga Cuban Grade Corona after work last night/this morning.

This is the closest mimic to its original namesake cigar in terms of aroma, and flavor, out of all brands made outside of Cuba. IMHO. 


Currently, smoking a Perdomo ESV '91 Epicure Second. Smooth and nutty, very, very nutty.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Good afternoon of casual golf and sticks. A very tasty DPG Cuban Classic during the round and a Niiiice RP Sungrown post round with a couple of Kona Longboard's....... Life is good. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Lit up a La Flor Dominacana Double Ligero that Kevin hit me with. Very good complex cigar with a kick in the balls type of strength. Thanks Kevin!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Listenin to some tunes while enjoying an Arganese ML torp with some eggnog.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Some RP Old World showed up this afternoon from my latest C-Bid fit. It's a different cigar that's for sure. Very dry tasting like dried wood :| I can't even explain it. It wasn't bad or unpleasant just very different. The aroma was a mild sweet mocha. I need to smoke the rest to get a better handle on them.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

BigD said:


> Some RP Old World showed up this afternoon from my latest C-Bid fit. It's a different cigar that's for sure. Very dry tasting like dried wood :| I can't even explain it. It wasn't bad or unpleasant just very different. The aroma was a mild sweet mocha. I need to smoke the rest to get a better handle on them.


Put 'em up for a while D, then give them another chance. I've smoked quite a few of them and while they don't have the big range of flavors and aroma's of some of the other RP sticks, they haven't hit me as bland. On the other hand, different strokes........... Brian, OSB, impressed on me how much difference a little humi time can make on some sticks by bombing me with some Partagas Spanish Rosado's after seeing an unfavorable description of my smoking experience with them. The ones he sent had spent a few months in the humi and were totally different than the ones I smoked "green". Later tater. Have a great Christmas. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked an Oliveros El Padrino Toro last night accompanined by a pumpkin ale beer.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I smoked a Trinidad Original circa 1997 last night before bed.

A decent cigar with some nice flavors. To me, it tasted like a Partagas 160 in terms of flavor. 

I think the aging on this cigar changes some characteristics of its flavor.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Fired up this bad boy this morning... Besides a cabaiguan,i cant think of a better way to start a morning.. 8)


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Serie "G" Torpedo by Oliva. Very good flavor, but travels a lot. :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Gonzo said:


> Fired up this bad boy this morning... Besides a cabaiguan,i cant think of a better way to start a morning.. 8)


Neither can I; that is one of my favorite morning smokes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

5 Vegas Miami Torpedo... the BEST Pepin made stick IMO.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> 5 Vegas Miami Torpedo... the BEST Pepin made stick IMO.


Going to Mt. Airy Casino tonight. They allow cigar smoking in certain areas. So I will be watching football, smoking some cigars, enjoying some good rum.

5 Vegas Miami sounds like a GREAT idea. Also think I am going to have a Tatuaje Miami Reserva SW.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking one out of this box :smoke:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Gran Habano 3 Siglos is the first cigar of the night and the first one of these I've had. Wonderful cigar - full flavor, complex and priced right. I'll be picking up more of these.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I have only had three cigars all month


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried a Petrus Resposado Torp. Not bad at first but got a bit harsh in the middle. Then I went to Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore (robusto). Wow, what a difference the vitola makes. :shock: Like a completely different cigar then the Torp. Very rich and spicy but had a tight draw. They need to set a spell.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Rocky Patel OSG.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a Sol Cubano Sumatra that Lazy bombed me with.

Nice smoke!! :smoke:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Montecristo Peruvian (Buena Fortuna) from JR more than 3.5 years ago.

Some power and strength pack into this little cigar, and yet, satisfying. :lol:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Had a Sol Cubano Sumatra that Lazy bombed me with.
> 
> Nice smoke!! :smoke:


On the top of my list, I always make sure I have those stocked in my humidor.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Bad news is that it's a blizzard outside; the good news: at the family XMas party last night my bro.-in-law gifted me a XikarXi1 cutter, and a CAO Champions box that includes a Vision, Cameroon, Brazilia, Italia, America, Criollo, Gold, Sopranos, Maduro, and Mx2 - several of which I've tried - but a wonderful present just the same. Put them to bed last night.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Bad news is that it's a blizzard outside; the good news: at the family XMas party last night my bro.-in-law gifted me a XikarXi1 cutter, and a CAO Champions box that includes a Vision, Cameroon, Brazilia, Italia, America, Criollo, Gold, Sopranos, Maduro, and Mx2 - several of which I've tried - but a wonderful present just the same. Put them to bed last night.


ive come so close to bidding on that... but i keep passing... i always feel like i can get more for my $60 which is what it typically ends up at


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

jjmolleck said:


> ive come so close to bidding on that... but i keep passing... i always feel like i can get more for my $60 which is what it typically ends up at


I think that it's interesting that they are all rated so high, which IMO drives the prices up higher than they could be. I think I got a Brazilia from you that was very tasty, and I'm anxious to try some of the others. I've got a few of the Mx2's, and the Lx2 is pretty fine also.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Took the g/f & kids Christmas shopping this evening, just got back a bit ago...and I couldn't wait any longer to dig in to MadMike's Secret Santa package :lol: Mike, thank you once again, what a great smoke these A's are!


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

Ice and snow be damned. I'm going out to enjoy a RP '90. So there. :cheeky:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Tonight is a Fuente, Hemingway maduro that I bought last year about this time.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked a RyJ Romeo's Court this evening.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

CRider said:


> Took the g/f & kids Christmas shopping this evening, just got back a bit ago...and I couldn't wait any longer to dig in to MadMike's Secret Santa package :lol: Mike, thank you once again, what a great smoke these A's are!


Love the A's , looks like a nice time.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

After dealing with the crowds, I needed it...good way to relax this evening.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

I ditched the AF Hemi about half way. Blech. Fired up a 5 Vegas Miami, robusto - what a great smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Met up with Brian (Oldsalty) and had some smokes. He gave me a 18 year old Montecristo from ISOM and it was probably one of the best cigars I have smoked. Thanks again Brian!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Got my bundle of Bahia Blu on wed, smoked my first one tonight.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

dartstothesea said:


> Got my bundle of Bahia Blu on wed, smoked my first one tonight.


How do you like the Bahia Blu? I smoked through a box of Robusto and a box of Churchill about 3-4 years ago. They were decent to good cigars.

I just finished a Rocky Patel X-Outs Liga 'D,' the supposedly Rocky Patel Decade 2nd, with about 9 months of nap time. It was very good, smooth and creamy.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Nick,


It was a pleasure to meet you and your GF Rachael. 


In the pic, I am smoking a Fuente Don Carlos gifted to me by thehat101; incredibly smooth cigar for sure!!


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Last night went with one of my fav's..a cubao #5.. These smack you with a monster blast of red pepper for the first half inch,then mellow out and change flavor on you several times through out..Leather,nutty,hint's of cinnamon and thick creamy smoke that coat's your mouth.....yuuummmmmyyyyyy


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I smoke the Pepin El Centurion that Anton sent me last night. Veery good smoke. Stronger than most of the Pepins IMO...great construction...great taste...Nice.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

slowburning said:


> How do you like the Bahia Blu? I smoked through a box of Robusto and a box of Churchill about 3-4 years ago. They were decent to good cigars.


I thought they were a decent smoke for the buck fifty/stick i paid for them. They were spicy up front, but mellowed out as i smoked. The construction and burn were good.. This was a creamy/smooth cigar, but almost a bitter creamy. Hopefully in a couple months they will be less bitter.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Pepin My Father, followed by a CAO LX2, on the back porch.


----------



## 71Rig (Dec 13, 2008)

Just had my first Indian Tabac Maduro and it was an excellent smoke and at a buck a stick it's a steal! Nice construction and ash with great spicy flavor on the start and finish with a mellow middle. It was a bit of a tight draw but didn't hinder getting tons of smoke out of it. 

Was thinking of going to a CAO or Torano tonite but might just fire up another one of these.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Sat out back with a book and a CAO Lx2 - this is my second, and it was outstanding; really white ash, great draw, lot of billowy smoke. This is a tasty stick, and has quickly made it near the top of my favorites. I had a Mx2 a couple of days ago (it's one I like, and have smoked a bunch of) and I like the Lx2 much better. Earthy, woodsy, w/ hints of chocolate. Yum!


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

CAO America with a few Dogfish Head, 60 Minute IPA's in the garage tonight.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Just lit up a CAO Lx2 that Aces sent me, I am loving these cigars.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

fishr said:


> CAO America with a few Dogfish Head, 60 Minute IPA's in the garage tonight.


The Dogfish head ROCKS! The CAO smokes just ain't my cup of juice.

I smoked a Perdomo Anniversary Champagne this morning and a Don Pepin Cuban classic this evening. Both are great cigars.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Final cigar of the day is a Padilla 1948 robusto. The flavor profile and smell is very similar to Cuban leaf.

I'm with ya BigD - the Dogfish is good stuff. I really like the 90 minute to. I've had one 120 minute, it's stong juju and at $9 a bottle probably the last one I'll buy.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Torano 1916 Cameroon and a CAO Brazillia Saturday...I enjoyed both very much


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Burned a nice Oliveros 1927 from an Aces bomb yesterday afternoon while running Christmas errands. Tasty stick Nick. The first Oliveros I've had. Won't be the last. Thanks again. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got a Slow-Age 826 ready to go out with me when I deep-fry the turkey.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

fishr said:


> I'm with ya BigD - the Dogfish is good stuff. I really like the 90 minute to. I've had one 120 minute, it's stong juju and at $9 a bottle probably the last one I'll buy.


I always get a four pack of the 120 to share with friends at our Halloween weekend Disc Roast bonfire. And breakfast the next morning is always Youngs Double Chocolate Stout. Good times. 8)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Burned a nice Oliveros 1927 from an Aces bomb yesterday afternoon while running Christmas errands. Tasty stick Nick. The first Oliveros I've had. Won't be the last. Thanks again. 8)


I did a review of these not long ago. Nick nailed me with a bundle shortly after the twins were born (Thanks again bro).....these are great smokes!

Had another RyJ Romeo Court last night accompained by a Kirin Lager. Really enjoying the Corona sizes...my new favorite vitola.....


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be smoking an Oliva Serie O (I believe the vitola is a perfecto) that Riverdog hit my with in my Secret Santa bomb...This thing has been calling my name since I took it outta the box. Thanks again Jamie


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

riverdog said:


> fishr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with ya BigD - the Dogfish is good stuff. I really like the 90 minute to. I've had one 120 minute, it's stong juju and at $9 a bottle probably the last one I'll buy.
> ...


We have a very cool cigar friendly English pub here called the Lion & Rose that has Youngs DCS on tap!  That stuff makes me happy.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Young's DCS is possibly one of the world's best beers....even though it comes in a purple can


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> I've got a Slow-Age 826 ready to go out with me when I deep-fry the turkey.


.....your a turkey


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Friday I had a H. Uppman Vintage Cameroon; Saturday was an IT Super Fuerte Maddy, and right now I'm working on a DPG Cuban Classic. First one of the CC and it's impressive. 15* outside with a nasty wind so I'm huddled over the K heater in the garage but it's worth it  :smoke:


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked a RP Cuban Blend (Gifted by anton,Thank's bro)While watching the PAT's crush arizona ...This is a really nice cigar,imho it blow's away th RP Fusion....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw Gonzo's post and realized I had not had one of these in awhile so I decided to light up a RP Cuban Blend as well.









Still can't believe I paid $2.50 a stick for these


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently enjoying a Gurkha, courtest of Herzen. I'm not sure which Gurk it is, since many of their labels look the same. I'm guessing it's a Master's Select, perfecto #2. Herzen... ??? Am I right?

the cigar had a nicy spicy flavor right from light-up. At the 1/3 point, the richness of the smoke really started kicking in. Delicious smoke. Thanks again, Herz!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got done with a Pedermo Reserve that Aces hit me with for SS. Not a bad smoke. Thanks Man


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a Slow-Age 826 ready to go out with me when I deep-fry the turkey.
> ...


One turkey getting fried, another just making smoke :lol: Yesterday I had the 826, then had time for a Punch robusto before the turkey was done. Finished off the evening last night with a Gurkha 44.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I smoked a La Cuna Bin 85 and a Cinco Vegas Gold that Jack "Amish bombed" me with at the last Rider herf. Both were outstanding smokes...It was nice to go kinda mild yesterday afternoon.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

CRider said:


> One turkey getting fried, another just making smoke :lol: Yesterday I had the 826, then had time for a Punch robusto before the turkey was done. Finished off the evening last night with a Gurkha 44.


How many gallons of oil do you need to fry a big bird like that?

Earlier, I smoked a Red Dot Cohiba Robusto that Brian sent me back in April. Smooth and creamy, thanks again, Barbarian.

Smoking a Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noche. I am trying to make up the lost time in the last two days. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a Camacho Triple Maddy for lunch courtesy of Kevin.. damn i love these


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

slowburning said:


> How many gallons of oil do you need to fry a big bird like that?


Took a little less than 5 gallons and the bird was in the 300F oil for about 50 minutes or so.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Smoked a Perdomo Limitado with my dad a few days ago at Frostburg State University. Excellent stuff. Im home now also thank gosh 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking an Oliva "V" Maduro while waiting for MNF to start


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Smoked a Fittipaldi Silver series Cameroon, to celebrate the onset of the new job.
Nice Creamy smoke, wonderful cigar, down to my last 5.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Just had my first Lx2 and it was great! I will definitely be picking up some more of these


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a PLPC a friend just sent me today. Excellent.


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

last night had a oliva series g that canoed terribly....threw it out and lit up a VC triple corjo. very nice.

later in the night had a RP 1990 box bress petite corona.

had to touch up a bit, but nice.

anybody else have burn issues in the cold? or is it just a coincidence?

i dont want to make rash judgements...but it kind of makes me hesitant to lite up some of my better smokes


:evil:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Uneven burn happens more often during cold winter months due to sudden humidity change; 

Another thing to watch out for is crack wrapper, in some cases, exploding cigar.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I smoked a Matasa by Fonseca last night. :???: This ain't you're daddy's Fonseca. Had to relight about ten times which frustrated the hell out of me. The flavors were much bolder than a standard Fonseca. If I could just keep the dern thing lit.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Smoked a Gurkha 1887 while taking in a Charity event at the local B & M. Well, not so local, it's 40 miles away...:|










Food, beer and plenty of cigars and entertainment...

There was a RP and Acid BOGO sale going on....unbelievable amount of boxes that were moved outta that place...


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great way to enjoy a smoke during the cold weather. Who was the elf in the background. :smile:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

jjmolleck said:


> last night had a oliva series g that canoed terribly....threw it out and lit up a VC triple corjo. very nice. :evil:


Man, i love the g series! But it always seems like they don't construct them well enough, I always have burn issues and a loose draw.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a Ramon Allones Reserve Cuban Corona from JR a little more than a year ago.

I smoked one soon after I received them, it didn't taste well. Now, it's getting better. Will try another next Spring, hopefully it will be good by then. :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

BigD said:


> Sounds like a great way to enjoy a smoke during the cold weather. Who was the elf in the background. :smile:


Her name was Mia....I think...some of the local talent earning some extra money ...during the day.....

Kinda tall for an elf if ya ask me....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Starting to get a head cold.. trying to get a good cigar in before I cant smoke for awhile


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> BigD said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great way to enjoy a smoke during the cold weather. Who was the elf in the background. :smile:
> ...


Nothing wrong with a long legged elf!


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

Gran Habano 3 Siglos...... havent had one of these in a long time...(a real one) been working on the FUMA's.


nothing beats the real thing :smoke:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Playing some poker over here at the cousins house. Smoking a nice Rio that Anton stuck me with when we split a bundle. Thank man, this is a nice, mellow maddy. If you peep this, can you tell me how old this is? I have another one in a robusto size that Sparhawk hit me with, I just wanna compare to how these age...


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin JJ, maduro tonight. I blazed through a 10 pack like a crack fiend. Need to get more but won't buy any until Joe has them on special, which might be awhile.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Pepin JJ maddy. It's windy as getout here on Christmas Eve, but warm enough to sit outside and smoke. I'm digging being able to sit outside again.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

It finally warmed up a little bit here, so I ventured out to the (enclosed) gazebo, fired up the heater, and enjoyed a nice Perdomo Reserve Maduro.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I got to sit out in the backyard tonight and smoke an H Upmann Anniversary robusto. 70* and dead still. I wish I had time for another.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smoking a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior that BigD bombed me. Awesome smoke, thanks big guy!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

You sir are very welcome! Merry Christmas to you and the family!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a Perdomo ESG today with Bobby, I think he had a Man-o-war


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a nice Perdomo Cuban Parejo robusto on the way in to work this morning...got a Graycliff 1666 robusto for the ride home...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a 5 Vegas Limitada 2008. Pretty good smoke.. hard to pick up on its nuances with my headcold but i can tell its creamy with a little spice...


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin Vegas Cubanas during lunch today. What a great smoke, the flavors remind me of ginger bread, pumpin pie and chai tea.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last couple of smokes have been: Lot 23 Natural Robusto, RP Edge Lite, and RyJ Maduro.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

5 Vegas Miami

probably in my 10 ten right now.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

fishr said:


> Pepin Vegas Cubanas during lunch today. What a great smoke, the flavors remind me of ginger bread, pumpin pie and chai tea.


Having one of those in a Robusto right now. Definitely getting the sweet spices but I don't know that I've ever had chai tea so couldn't say if I'm getting that or not. Difinitely a great smoke 

Christmas Eve I enjoyed a Oliva Serie G belicoso; really love that smoke. Had a Hansotia Park Ave yesterday with serveral glasses of egg nog and couldn't have paired it better


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd read that the Gran Habano Corojo #5 and the Perdomo Habano Corojo were similar (which makes sense, since they both use Nicaraguan tobacco and corojo wrappers), so I did a little taste test, smoking them back to back. They were similar, but I would give the edge to the Perdomo, which had a more even burn and firmer, whiter ash.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

PaulV said:


> I'd read that the Gran Habano Corojo #5 and the Perdomo Habano Corojo were similar (which makes sense, since they both use Nicaraguan tobacco and corojo wrappers), so I did a little taste test, smoking them back to back. They were similar, but I would give the edge to the Perdomo, which had a more even burn and firmer, whiter ash.


VERY cool post! Thanks for sharing!

Smoking a Perdomo Corojo Robusto now..... delish!


----------



## Rooster (Dec 21, 2008)

Just finished a Gurkha Sp Ed Conn Rob... one of fav casual smokes. A little spice, a little pepper, and creamy smooth. The toothy Connecticut wrapper is beautiful.

Had a local fresh rolled Nicaraguan Gordo on the ride in from work this a.m. Pretty nice peppery smoke, but a little bite in the last inch or so. Trying to make up for the botched LFD Coronado that was DOA on me yesterday. It was a therapeutic day, I'm back on track. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking another 5 Vegas Limitada 2008... these are pretty good.. different but good


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Padilla 1968 from Riverdogs bomb. I liked this very much.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

5 Vegas Miami, Robusto tonight.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Smoking an Oliveros El Padrino, AKA SLR maddy.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

. . . then quickly lit up a Bahia Blu to mend my losing streak blues.:lol: :lol:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

perdomo obsdian with my dad...it never lets me down.

the cigar..not my dad :lol:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Lit up a Patargas Black (not the ones gifted but one I bought a couple weeks ago). After about 30 mins I had to call it quits and jump into Super-Dad mode. Debating on relighting or just starting with a new one later.


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Had a CAO Gold. Smooth, mild, even burn. Not bad at all.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Just rounded up a DT Sun Grown and a cup of joe and getting ready for the special 10000 man tourney on PokerStars.

*Keeping the fingers crossed!*


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Went to the woodland tonight and met up with Andy.. I had a Masterblend 3 and an Oliva "O" Maddy... Andy had a Camacho Havana and something else... it was a good night.









oh yeah andy's head isnt really on fire it just looks like it is :lol:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Smoked the 5 Vegas Miami Torp the Nick bombed me with today. Probably the 5th one I've smoked. I like them more and more each time I smoke one. There going on my box list.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Weather was pretty decent today, 50*+ so I made a big breakfast on the grill and smoked a Felipe Dominicana fat boy  Was my last one of those  and I really enjoyed each one :smoke: 

Right now I'm having a Trinidad maddy robusto in the garage without the heater! :lol:


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Went to the woodland tonight and met up with Andy.. I had a Masterblend 3 and an Oliva "O" Maddy... Andy had a Camacho Havana and something else... it was a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot, Andy looks like he is calmly burning up.

I just smoked a Pepin JJ and will probably smoke a Padilla Miami next.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Smoked my first Gurkha Nepalese Warrior tonight.. (Thanks Anton) This cigar had great flavors and burned pretty good for a box press...They just about give these away on C-Bid..might have to get me a few 5'ers...


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Yesterday was a good day. Bro-in-law and I set a new record! It sure helped that it was almost 60F and we made camp in the garage with the door open and Ipod kicking the whole time.

RP Edge
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
RP summer
Partagas Spanish Robusto
RP Decade
Monte white

and

Illusion CG4


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Haven't had shit for about a week - we got hit with a major cold front and a boatload of snow that blew in to my favorite spot out on the deck and even covered the T.V. with blowing snow. Damn. Last stick I had was on the 23rd, and it was a CAO Brazilia maddy; it was pretty disappointing - it had major burn issues and went out on me three times before I finally gave up. Air temp was in the 20's, and maybe that had something to do with it as my son had trouble keeping his 5 Vegas Miami lit. Damn cold here.


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Woke up, played with Miccah (my 6 month old), made a pot of coffee, and now enjoying a Perdomo Champagne. Nice start to my Sunday. May go watch some pigskin with Pops later this afternoon.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 21, 2008)

Last night was a good evening. Sat in my truck on the front acre and went through several over a few hours just looking at the stars and listening to the wildlife as the 'cold front' blew in. It was in the upper 40s... :lol: :roll: 

Started w/ a LFD Factory Press II Presandos, moist, chewy, subtle flavors of nuts, cocoa, a little spice. Followed up w/ an RP Dbl Mad Lancero, roasty, toasty, woody, a nice Lancero (my first to be honest). Later w/a tall glass of Texas tea (w/ 40 Creek & strawberries) had the piece de resistance, an RP Edge Toro Maddy. Love this smoke w/ a good drink.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just had a Tatuaje and a LX2.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Polished off another CC while watching the Pat's battle the bills and the wind..


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Polished off another CC while watching the Pat's battle the bills and the wind..


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Padron '26 last night that RandomHero had gifted me for Christmas. Great smoke!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Montensino earlier this afternoon....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoking a perdomo reserve maduro gifted to my by Anton... this is a really good smoke! Thanks bro!


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Tried a CI Legends Yellow Label (DPG). First third was pretty good, but then I had some issues with bitterness. Purging only helped a little. I gave it a C+.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

First smoke this week was a RyJ Habana Reserve Christmas gifted by one of my vet techs. Pretty damn tasty stick. Beautiful burn. And the Cigar Savor twin torch lighter that came in the sampler looks like a winner too. Thanks Tami. 8)


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

So i tried to start my night with a Bolivar lonsdale, but the damn thing was way too tight so i after five minutes or so i just pitched it. *SIGH*

After that epic fail i dug into the coolerdor for a CS Triple Corojo. Man, do these things give off a wonderful aroma. Niiiiiice, but it seemed to burn from the inside out?

Oh, and does anybody else have a problem with Victor Sinclair putting waaaaay tooooo much adhesive on their bands? Every one of these i have smoked i have to rip the thing off, and it always takes some of the wrapper with it. :roll:


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhhhh finally a night that I could smoke!! I had a CAO Brazilia (Lambada) with a Heineken Light! Both were delish!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

I smoked and reviewed the Cubao #7 for Kevin this afternoon. Nice smoke!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoking my best, a Padron '64 Ann. Maddy, in rememberance of my grandfather and aunt. Today wouldve been their birthday.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Started the evening off with a Monty Edmundo and ending with a Pepin JJ Maduro.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This was last nights effort:









CAO Criollo Mancha. Had a soft/loose spot about the middle third that was pretty annoying but I got through it. Overall it was just ok to me; it's my second one of these and I think I'd rather have about 3-4 other CAO blends before this one :dunno:


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished a RyJ Vintage just now. Stupid late night shifts! Going to stay up today and enjoy another for my day off. Probably going to give the CAO Lx2 a run


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Well....it was warmer...but I wasn't enjoying the liquid snow we were getting....but the Cinco Vegas was good!










working on my Suburban...another Cinco Vegas of the red variety...










It was almost 60, so the kids were outside...what better time to enjoy a Punch


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Ha d a CAO LX2 last night while I watched the Eagles stomp the Cowgirls.


----------



## 71Rig (Dec 13, 2008)

Smoked a few this weekend with my Bro-in-law. Started with a Lx2 after a long drive up to PA and it was fantastic. Great way to end a night and relax after dealing with a-hole drivers for almost 5 hours.

Also had:

Padillia Obsidian - very good
Oliva Cameroon and Maddy - the Cameroon is now one of my go-to cigars. 
Nording - This one blew me away....I need more of these.
Indian Tabak Maddy - great smoke at a great price. hit the spot.

I don't know if it was just the cigars that made it great or if it was hanging out with someone who likes them as much as I do....


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Weather warmed up to a balmy 31 deg. so I just got back from the deck where I had a DPG Vegas Cubanas that I got BONC'd with. What a delightful little gem! This is the first that I've nubbed in awhile. Don't remember which of the, uh, BONC'ers was responsible for this, but thanks just the same!!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Smoked a CI Legends Red Label by Perdomo yesterday with my buddy Matt. I LOVE these, for the price you can't beat em IMO


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a Perdomo Habano Maduro after work to celebrate the Vikings division championship yesterday. Pretty good cigar.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a padilla 1948 robusto tonight...Good cigar but i think i like the taste of the churchill a little better...Mabey it's the smaller ring size??


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a RP Factory 2nd Maduro, these are certainly a staple in my humi, this is a good everyday cigar and for just above $2 can't beat that!


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

Smoked the Cubao #7 that is up for review for Kevin. Really good cigar and glad I have another Cubao resting in my humi.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoked a La Aurora Barrel Aged No. 4 this morning. It's packed with some kicks.

Just finished a Napa Estate by H Upmann, a very mild cigar. This would be a good cigar in the morning with a cup of coffee, or a cigar in the evening before bed.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Smoked a 5 Vegas shorty last night. Brought a Lot 23 natural for lunch today..... Hooray!


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yesterday on the ride home I smoked a Casa Marina that Tim bombed me with, I had never heard of these but it was a pretty decent smoke, thanks Tim


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday went up to a park that overlooked the Cincinnati Skyline and enjoy a La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero that Big D sent me... I loooooooooooved this smoke. I definately did not want it to end but sadly it had to...


















On my way back home I smoked a Perdomo Habano Corojo... not sure what it was I used to really like these but this one wasnt as good as I remembered them... then again it could be that La Flor Dominicana was too damn good.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice pics, Aces.... Looks like a sweet place for a smoke!

I decided to pass on the Lot 23 I'd brought for lunch and went to the b&m and chose a LGC Serie R #4 maddy. Deeeeeelicious


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Currently smoking an AB Tempus out of the box my gf got me for Christmas....


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

An even warmer (38 deg.) day today, perfect for enjoying an Onyx Reserve Toro. It was made better by the fact that I had plenty of time to enjoy this stick that had been resting in the humi.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin down in my basement jammin to some tunes WhiteFish sent me a while ago, drinking a Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat (damn tasty, specially for a wheat beer!) and smoking a Royal Silk.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Royal Silk.... yummmy!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It is indeed quite tasty :lol: I think the first one I had of these was from you actually, go figure :hmm:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Sittin down in my basement jammin to some tunes WhiteFish sent me a while ago, drinking a Leinenkugel's Sunset Wheat (damn tasty, specially for a wheat beer!) and smoking a Royal Silk.


What music?

Smoking a Griffin Fuerte...My second favorite cigar (Behind the PAM 64). Jimmy gave me a box of these for my b-day!! Thanks again bro!!!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Smoked a Ghurka Expedition, pretty creamy smoke.


----------



## fishr (Jun 30, 2008)

Pepin JJ and a few Guinness in the garage tonight.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Had a RP Sun Grown Factory Select before went to work today. A good cigar with a year and a half of nap time, even better for the money.

Just finished a Montecristo Afrique, a great, always reliable cigar with 8 months of nap time. Wish every cigar were this good.


----------



## 71Rig (Dec 13, 2008)

Just fired up a Gurkha Legend torp in the shop with the heater going. What a fine start to a cigar and a new year.....to bad it's going to be blowing +30 tonite, have to get my smoking in now. 

Safe and prosperous New Year to you all!

Cheers.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished the Montecristo White (Robusto Grande) I got from Riverdog. It had been awhile since I had a Montecristo, and I am now reminded of that creamy, woodsy taste I like in their cigars. Thanks, dude!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's about 26F outside, winds are gusting to about 45mph or so...but down in my basement I'm nice & cozy while I enjoy a Partagas 1845 black label robusto along with my first Vanilla Latte (made with 1% milk Michael!) that I've ever tried to make. Not a bad start to the afternoon.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> Just finished the Montecristo White (Robusto Grande) I got from Riverdog. It had been awhile since I had a Montecristo, and I am now reminded of that creamy, woodsy taste I like in their cigars. Thanks, dude!


Must have been from my BONC'er in crime MadMike. With his proxy, you're welcome.

Same front that Chris mentioned sweeping through NC this afternoon too. Temperature dropping like a stone with wind a steady 25-30 out of the northwest and temps in mid 30's here on the ridge. Spent the early part of the afternoon out of the wind on the south side dong some chainsaw work. Came back to my truck parked on the ridge top in the wind, opened the leeward door (reading the Aubrey/Maturin book ya see Herzen) and set fire to a very tasty, very satisfying AF Hemingway Short Story. Damn what a nice little stick. Held it's ash until it burned my fingers. Yup, quite satisfying. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smokin a Graycliff Double Espresso with my brother


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Just finished a brisk afternoon on the porch with a large ring (60?) RP Edge that I got from the local BM. It required several touch-ups, but was a fine smoke - albiet a little much on an empty stomach.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

riverdog said:


> wilsondude said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished the Montecristo White (Robusto Grande) I got from Riverdog. It had been awhile since I had a Montecristo, and I am now reminded of that creamy, woodsy taste I like in their cigars. Thanks, dude!
> ...


Yep, yep, yep caught (again :smile: ) not paying attention -

Thanks to Madmike for the Montecristo and Pepin Vegas Cubanas; I am so not worthy . . .


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Smoked a....oh hell I can't remember, something cheap from C-Bid I tossed it after 15 min. . Then I had a Don Pepin JJ from Aces bomb. Great smoke, much like a Tat I thought. I followed that with a 601 Red also from Aces bomb. I liked that too. Then I had a Partagas SR La Familia, yum. I may have another smoke after our fajita dinner out by the fire here in a while.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

Well my last cigar of 2008 was this El Centurion...Seemed fitting seeing how it was one of the best cigar's i smoked in 08... :smoke: 



Happy new year!!!!


----------

